# Mk60EC1 abs module long coding



## TeeleCymn (Jan 21, 2020)

Can anyone help me with abs long coding




Here is the auto scan


Monday,20,January,2020,15:04:30:16946
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 18.9.0.2 (x64)
Data version: 20180927 DS296.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ9W143226 License Plate: 


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ9W143226 Mileage: 190180km-118172miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels:. 06F-907-115-AXX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 T HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H83NI872
Coding: 040300431C070160
Shop #: WSC 51335 001 1048576
VCID: 377D4DEA460FB6F224-8062

1 Fault Found 
005634 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 002 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: -40.0C
Temperature: -40.0C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Voltage: 0.000 V

Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 02E 300 044 B HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1301 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000612220732
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 1427DA663739BDEA61-8040

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels:. 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AE HW: 1K0 907 379 AE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 67300 981 60602
VCID: 75E187E2DC8304E2F6-8020

7 Faults Found 
03306 - Coding Not Valid 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Mileage: 190189 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 14
Count: 12800
Count: 4161
Count: 50176
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0

01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Mileage: 190189 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 14
Count: 12800
Count: 279
Count: 43776
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Mileage: 190189 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 14
Count: 12800
Count: 295
Count: 43776
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0

01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
 Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Mileage: 190189 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 14
Count: 12800
Count: 270
Count: 43776
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0

01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Mileage: 190189 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 7
Count: 14
Count: 12800
Count: 195
Count: 43776
Count: 0
Count: 1024
Count: 0

01486 - System Function Test Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Mileage: 190189 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 14
Count: 12800
Count: 320
Count: 50176
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0

01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Mileage: 190189 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 14
Count: 12800
Count: 266
Count: 43776
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 DE HW: 1K0 907 044 DE
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 130 1213 
Revision: 00130023 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6DD1AF8274D3CC220E-8038

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Cannot be reached
Unable to communicate with address 09. Are you sure the doors are unlocked?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 15 AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D0C57BP 
Coding: 0012597
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 6CD7A2864FC9C52A19-8038

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME4245314B5

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME4244511E7

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6352QSME660D4622G

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6362QSME530F1516E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BS HW: 1K0 953 549 BS
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0012142
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 0407EA2647592D6AF1-8050

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 864 HW: 1K6 920 864 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1214 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H83NI872
Coding: 0007503
Shop #: WSC 80093 222 69422
VCID: 6FEDB58A7EDF3E323C-803A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels:. 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0202 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 2700K08A0608D3
Coding: ED817F060002020003
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356147E25C0344E236-8060

2 Faults Found 
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 21
Reset counter: 245
Mileage: 190185 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:50:50

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Mileage: 190185 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:50:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 1K6 920 864 HW: 1K6 920 864 
Component: IMMO VDD 1214 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H83NI872
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6FEDB58A7EDF3E323C-803A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels:. 1K0-959-701-MAX3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 N HW: 1K0 959 701 N
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1220 
Coding: 0000758
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 39794BD2701BA082D2-806C

1 Fault Found 
00120 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: None
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2301 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 2A5B649E85BD1B1AAB-807E

1 Fault Found 
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 190189 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:01:00

Freeze Frame:
Battery Volts: 12.3 V
PD
Temperature: 40.0C
Count: 2
Steering Angle: 0.00
Count: 0
SteerAng n.Init


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CA HW: 1K0 959 433 CA
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 809002005103087F2D0484056008DF03E0FCA0
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 71E9B3F268EB28C22A-8024

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels:. 1K0-959-702-MAX3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 N HW: 1K0 959 702 N
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1220 
Coding: 0001014
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A7B54DE751DAB9ADB-806E

1 Fault Found 
00121 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1302 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 387F4ED64B11B98A2D-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels:. 1K0-959-704-GEN3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1302 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 39794BD2701BA082D2-806C

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 01:43)--------------------------


----------

